# New Tractor



## rroberts53 (Nov 11, 2019)

I am just moving to Colorado. Have 40 acres. May get some more. Looking for the best tractor to get so hopefully wont have to get a new one in a couple of years. Looking for brand name, and size recommendations. I grew up in the country and know some. But is was in different terrain. Grew up in the ozark mountains in Arkansas. So Colorado is very different.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Need more information. What are you doing with your 40 acres?? Should not out grow 100 hp.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Yep...what are going to do with the tractor....and what brand dealers are in the area your moving to?


----------



## rroberts53 (Nov 11, 2019)

It that area there is all the main ones John Deere, Mahindra, Kubota, and New Holland. Plan on land clearing, fence building, make pads for building. In future will have some livestock


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe a few test drives could be in order, IMHO, start with a 50-60HP on the low end, 100+ HP tractors on the top end. That will give you a lot of tractors to still consider, but eliminate quite a few also. Remember FWD (nice to have), Cab (nice to have) and a loader (must have), add $$$ every step of the way.

You could also ask around, to see which color dealer has one of the best (knowledgeable) service & parts manager. This answer could help steer you towards the best color for YOUR situation (hoping you are color blind , which could be good).

I'd suggest stay away from the 'utility' tractors (small frame, lightly built, look cute type, that you see around), even though they might be 40-60HP.

Larry


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure what kind of land clearing and building pads you need to make but it sounds like a good way to abuse and break a farm tractor in a hurry.

Sounds like a job for an excavator or bulldozer.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like a 4x4 backhoe would be a better choice till your done building up.


----------

